# Chipmunks music played to deter homeless



## CHamilton (Dec 15, 2015)

Chipmunks music played to deter homeless sleepers 'cruel'

4 December 2015 Last updated at 08:01 GMT

Come to Bournemouth Coach Station at night and you will hear non-stop squeaky Alvin and the Chipmunks songs coming out of ceiling speakers.

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-dorset-35003860?ns_mchannel=social&ns_campaign=bbc_england&ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=english_regions


----------



## railiner (Dec 15, 2015)

If it is effective, good!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 15, 2015)

The Greyhound Bus Station is Dallas played Classical Music on the outside speakers several years ago to keep away homeless and other undesireables and it worked. Not sure if they have a problem at the "new" Bus Station to warrant continuing the music.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Dec 16, 2015)

Personally, I'm a fan of 'the Chipmunks' and classical music.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 16, 2015)

railiner said:


> If it is effective, good!


It's amazingly effective at focusing exclusively on the symptom.



OlympianHiawatha said:


> The Greyhound Bus Station is Dallas played Classical Music on the outside speakers several years ago to keep away homeless and other undesireables and it worked. Not sure if they have a problem at the "new" Bus Station to warrant continuing the music.


At this point they're probably in jail or on the run from the law. Thanks to profit driven corrections conglomerates lobbying for stricter laws further penalizing petty crimes and homelessness we are witnessing the return of de facto debtors prisons. God bless American Exceptionalism.


----------

